# Some sh*t stole the grill off my Golf!



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Back tonight and found some git has stolen the grill from my golf!


























Forget the monetary value
Really gets you to know someone had been on your property and just taken something...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh m8, so sorry to see that, not what you want coming back off holiday. Good pics though and I bet they are fairly local too, hopefuly the police will be able to pick them up.

Graham


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. Great that you have some pics. Any luck on tracking them down?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Bad luck mate. What low life. I'm impressed with the shots though. Would you mind giving me some more info on your security system? Maybe by IM if you'd rather?  :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Clive is that you!!!?  I wondered why u weren't at CC today! ;D

p.s. Shouldn't this be in the flame or off topic room?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

sorry if this is off topic...its not tt related...move it if you will.

Its stomach churning to find it though!!!!

plus the pics are interesting.

you need a PC/Webcam and look at www.homewatcher.com for the software.

:-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

police may send phorensics but I told them its not worth it...

what can you do it'll cost thousands to mobilise coppers and a justice system to catch some cheap lowlife for a 50 quid grill....I'll just get a standard replacement for a tenner!

I think its someone local and probably someone with a lot less to lose than I do...so do I hunt them down and risk reprisals from his family/friends....no...I put it down to experience, put up some CCTV signs to deter them..

any suggestions?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, but I can't post them on here  Move it to the Flame Room.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sad news, what fecking low life scum.

How about a 'booby trap' ? live webcam link, arm blown clean off caught on webcam...

might get you in trouble but it would feel really satisfying


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> sad news, what fecking low life scum.
> 
> How about a 'booby trap' ? live webcam link, arm blown clean off caught on webcam...
> 
> might get you in trouble but it would feel really satisfying Â


And I bet you'd get at least 250 quid off Kirstys home videos!


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Grrrr that is just so not on!. Sorry Wak :-(


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

If you don't raise a complaint with Plod, then the pond life who did this will continue with their life of crime and other innocent people will suffer. 

Crime must not be allowed to pay. [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Clive is that you!!!?  I wondered why u weren't at CC today! ;D


Kev - I do have hair and I don't have tattoos. Thanks! Â :

Wak, sorry to hear this. Were the police at least interested that you had pictures?

Clive


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

good pics wak

im impressed, tho sorry about the circumstances!

any suggestions of suitable webcams for this sory to thing?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Look at the bright side Wak...they only took a grill worth Â£10. They could have tried to take more or do damage to your home for fun!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Look at the bright side Wak...they only took a grill worth Â£10.





> for a 50 quid grill


 :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'll just get a standard replacement for a tenner!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

the grill they took was a Â£55+vat badgless one :-/

standard is a tenner!

I use Intel webcams but they dont make them anymore ASFAIK.

have a look at HW website , they list some suitable models but anything that can be hooked up to your PCwill work even some digital cameras if you want higher resolution.

Nokia also to a model that you can stick a sim card in at it will sms/email pictures to you. :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If the police do catch the thieves, they should be forced to do community service.... Job 1 for them, re-tarmacing your driveway.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> re-tarmacing your driveway.


 

was thinking that myself, too many TT Quattros keep chewing up my tarmac! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to see this happen to you Wak.It's a shame that pond life like this just get away with it time and time again


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Wak - really sorry to hear about this. Take it as kismet and remember that what goes around generally comes around :-/

Like the others, I am totally impressed with your security system and intend to set something similar up myself. Perhaps it should be linked to a script that uploads the pictures to some internet storage space in case they steal the pc you are dumping these images on.

Is the camera outside or inside the house?

W.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

already does! Â ;D
inside, I probably will need a cctv sticker on the door to let them know they are watched. :-/


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

WAK, don't let them get away with it, if the dibble can ID them not only do they get arrested it gives Dibble grounds to search their homes/Garages and cars, possibly finding an aladdin's cave.

There are a few people on this site who often moan about the police not catching real criminals.........big things grow from small seeds.....give them a chance


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

plod dont seem to be interested. too busy catching speeders! :-/

I'm going to make a CCTV sign using the pics as background! :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Strange that the Police are not interested in helping - the pictures are very good and the Police might have been able to ID them :-/

Oh - by the way, if you don't have "you are on CCTV" signs up then the pond life can report you for breaking the data protection act


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

You may consider a gate in the front to discourage anyone coming in and out as they wish!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hows about the local rag - send them the pics, why plod didn't get involved etc etc Or just print them out in A0 colour and post them up round town - with "Thieving pikey gits WANTED Call 999 if spotted" in big letters.

Laters


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Strange that the Police are not interested in helping - the pictures are very good and the Police might have been able to ID them Â :-/
> 
> Oh - by the way, if you don't have "you are on CCTV" signs up then the pond life can report you for breaking the data protection act Â


interested... in what part of data protection gets me in trouble for recording my own drive?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> interested... in what part of data protection gets me in trouble for recording my own drive?


As far as I know, if you record images of a 3rd party, irrespective of if it's on private property or not, then you have to notify people that you will be recording them.

Would be an interesting case though... 
"your honour, I would like to complain that Mr Wak was in breach of the DPA"
"and how would you know that?
"Because he recorded us while we were nicking... err... knocking on his door" Â 

Edit...
Just found this page:
http://www.thesecurityinstaller.co.uk/d ... tion.shtml

Looks like you're OK...


> Section 36 of the Data Protection Act states thatersonal data processed by an individual only for the purposes of that individual's personal, family or household affairs (including recreational purposes) are exempt from the Data Protection Principles and the provision of Parts 2 and 3 of the Data Protection Act 1998.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ah cool, thanks for that.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kevin,

I doubt that these two shitfaces are so hot shots and know the law or even thinking about suing Wak over this!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I like the A0 posters idea. There was a case in the news a while ago where a shopkeeper got taken to court for having pictures of suspected shoplifters posted up in his shop though...from memory, I think he was made to take them down, but they served their purpose.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'm more worried that he appears to have walked by the golf first? Any idea if the door bell was rung to see if your in first??

Also be careful they may return to take the car! as can often happen :-X

All you need is a small monitor behind the front door to show that the drive is being filmed with a sign to declare it, will make them leave well alone.

[smiley=idea.gif]6 foot iron gates on the gap would be good too and really smart when linked to the sensor in the car to open as you pull in with blue LEDs lighting the driveway.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Police just came round and took my pictures.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wak - sorry to hear about that mate.  Glad the police have taken the photo's - will be interested to hear what happens next.

Have to say - fantastic photo's though - nice little security system you have there - I think the resolution is fine as well for that sort of thing!



Damian


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

> Police just came round and took my pictures


They didn't make you hold up a sign with numbers on when they took your picture did they? 

Nice to see the police are taking notice - crime is crime and should be dealt, with particularly when it's an easy one for them to solve using your photographs.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

See now this is a double edged sword for me. My brother and sister-in-law are both in the polis (as we say up here) and I KNOW that if anything happened e.g. break in / attack, it would get top attention. By the same token, if I did as much as 5mph over the speed limit in their regions, THEY would prosecute me... :-/ Hence, I am ultra careful and generally don't abuse the speed limit too much.... :-[

Wak, great system, hope you get a result.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Enraging stuff Wak. Little sods. Of course they are social victims and society's to blame, but I'd still like to remove one finger from each of their right hands with some branch lopers.

(Dreams about dusting the next grill and valve caps with a little anthrax. )

I hope you get some justice. I don't think there is anything to stop you posting these images on all the forums out there and had copies A0 in windows and A4s on all the telegraph poles in town - the images speak for themselves - it's any accompanying text that needs to be thought carefully through for libellous content.

Once the images are out in cyber world - anyone could add anything and that would not be your responsibility.


----------

